# Ordered cars take a LOOONG time



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

I ordered a new Atlas SEL Premium on April 24, 2017 and today June 5, 2017 the Dealer told me that my car would be there in 4-5 months What have others been told about their orders? I ordered the PREMIUM to get the digital cockpit, surround camera view, rear LEDs and the gold seating surface in front...and all the other extras for towing etc. About a month later they said come in and test one but still had no confirmation Data. Now they say they will take the NEXT Premium Blue one that comes in and locally replace the seating surface with Gold and locally source all the Accesories (I have called anyone that markets accessories for a VW, from WeatherTech to Dieselgeek asking for accessories and everyone says "as soon as it comes we will develop accessories. I didn't ask for any rebates or discounts for my Jetta TDI Sportswagen I bought new in 2010 at the same dealer or special financing...I just wanted a vehicle large enough for my family and now I need to wait a total of 7 MONTHS when it takes 17-18 hours to build and 4 weeks to ship? Good Luck to all that have ordered because I also was told that the ONLY vehicles built were the three delivered to every dealer in North America. 

Is there anyone out there with different info or different experience?


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Dealer told me the same when I ordered mine, then the tuned changed when I went to test drive it.
Seems like my R-line destined for Canada will be ready sometime in September.:banghead:


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

Ordered a Blue SE 3rd week of May. It only took 2 weeks to come in. Way faster than anyone anticipated. The dealer is sitting on it until I can turn in my TDi.


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

one dealer told me VW is not accepting factory orders at this time. why do they lie so much:banghead:


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

GiddyGTI said:


> one dealer told me VW is not accepting factory orders at this time. why do they lie so much:banghead:


He's probably correct did you a favour. Just because a dealer will take a deposit doesn't mean they will be able to put an order in the next day. They can only put in an order when they have allocation from the factory. With a new product like the Atlas that is ramping up production, they is very little dealer allocation at this time. What is available is likely very limited in terms of trims and options.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

I've ordered an SEL Premium in Kurkuma yellow and have no idea how long it will take!


----------



## Ilikemyquattro (Apr 28, 2009)

I ordered a white SEL non premium with black mejorada wheels today and was told it would be 2 weeks.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ilikemyquattro said:


> I ordered a white SEL non premium with black mejorada wheels today and was told it would be 2 weeks.


Yeah because that combo already exists, your dealer is just locating it. Black, white, grey and silver are readily available it's the blue, yellow and red that are impossible to get.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Are you guys who are ordering paying MSRP, or are you able to get a discount?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## VolkswagenFanatic (Feb 26, 2017)

obvviously they take a long time. its a German car that has to be shipped by boat to the USA from Germany, so of course it will take months to get here. did you guys think you can order one today and receive it by next Friday?


----------



## brbutler (Sep 15, 2011)

VolkswagenFanatic said:


> obvviously they take a long time. its a German car that has to be shipped by boat to the USA from Germany, so of course it will take months to get here. did you guys think you can order one today and receive it by next Friday?


It's built in Chattanooga TN, USA...


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

GjR32 said:


> Yeah because that combo already exists, your dealer is just locating it. Black, white, grey and silver are readily available it's the blue, yellow and red that are impossible to get.


Blue came quickly for me. I think the SEL Premiums are hard to get however.



cgvalant said:


> Are you guys who are ordering paying MSRP, or are you able to get a discount?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I got order now and we'll negotiate when it arrives. They only wanted $200 as a deposit so if we can't get to a good price I don't mind walking away. Going in Sat to finalize. There are bunch online at $2k off of msrp so I'm glad I didn't lock in.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

VolkswagenFanatic said:


> obvviously they take a long time. its a German car that has to be shipped by boat to the USA from Germany, so of course it will take months to get here. did you guys think you can order one today and receive it by next Friday?


Dude ...


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

jkueter said:


> Ordered a Blue SE 3rd week of May. It only took 2 weeks to come in. Way faster than anyone anticipated. The dealer is sitting on it until I can turn in my TDi.


Where are you located and can you post pictures?


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

atlas7 said:


> Where are you located and can you post pictures?


Outside of Boston. I'll be at the dealer on Saturday to finalize the deal and can take some pics then.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

GiddyGTI said:


> one dealer told me VW is not accepting factory orders at this time. why do they lie so much:banghead:



This dealer is correct. Volkswagen reps. have stressed that Volkswagen Chattanooga is building a limited number of VR6 models until full production begins week 27/2017. Dealers *cannot place orders* until Week 27 (first week of July) and only take what is allocated to them.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Hajduk said:


> He's probably correct did you a favour. Just because a dealer will take a deposit doesn't mean they will be able to put an order in the next day. They can only put in an order when they have allocation from the factory. With a new product like the Atlas that is ramping up production, they is very little dealer allocation at this time. What is available is likely very limited in terms of trims and options.


:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> This dealer is correct. Volkswagen reps. have stressed that Volkswagen Chattanooga is building a limited number of VR6 models until full production begins week 27/2017. Dealers *cannot place orders* until Week 27 (first week of July) and only take what is allocated to them.


This is exactly what we were told when we bought ours. I wanted just a SEL Black... They only had a SE with Tech (silver), a launch edition (white) and the SEL Prem 4motion (white). Leather/Leatherette and sunroof was a must have for the wife, so we pulled the trigger and got the SEL Prem 4motion... After owning it for almost two weeks, I am very glad we bumped up to the PREM.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

+1 on the pics for Saturday. Definitely would like to see more images of the Blue. Have seen some online that look amazing (like the R line one from the auto show - NYC I think) and then some other images of the blue that look average.

I think it totally depends on the lighting - or maybe its the metallic paint showing up differently depending on the light. 

Regardless pictures would be awesome and if you didn't already share, what model and options, etc did you go with?


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

So all the people "ordering" a car is not referring to factory ordering. i see. Misunderstood. They are just asking the dealer to find one that they want.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2003)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> This dealer is correct. Volkswagen reps. have stressed that Volkswagen Chattanooga is building a limited number of VR6 models until full production begins week 27/2017. Dealers *cannot place orders* until Week 27 (first week of July) and only take what is allocated to them.


We were told the same thing. If you want an Atlas with the 2.0T, R-line package, Captain's chairs or any of the items "not yet orderable" in the Price & Order Guide. You have to wait until week 27 (July) to order them.


----------



## DrivinginNY (Jun 6, 2017)

Morio said:


> This is exactly what we were told when we bought ours. I wanted just a SEL Black... They only had a SE with Tech (silver), a launch edition (white) and the SEL Prem 4motion (white). Leather/Leatherette and sunroof was a must have for the wife, so we pulled the trigger and got the SEL Prem 4motion... After owning it for almost two weeks, I am very glad we bumped up to the PREM.


Morio, what do you like better about the premium?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

DrivinginNY said:


> Morio, what do you like better about the premium?


The leather ventilated/heated seating surfaces, digital cockpit, 20" wheels, LED Tail Lamps, heated steering wheel, etc... it all comes together quite nicely. The other options like nav and fender sound system are nice to have but not something to write home about.


----------



## 2018_Atlas_SEL (Jun 7, 2017)

Took our dealer about 13 days to locate and dealer trade for a SEL w/4Motion in Platinum Gray Metallic. 
Finance guy said it was the first one he had seen sell below sticker (probably said that to everyone that bought one)
We looked at the SEL Premium and if it had been only $3K-$4K more, we might have pulled the trigger. I am already leery of purchasing the first model year so I certainly wasn't going to pop for another ~$7K for the Premium.


----------



## VW Autohandler (Jun 3, 2017)

All dealers in NA were guaranteed at least three, and then were allocated more based upon this past model year's Tiguan and Alltrack sales. I know we have received at least 15 already. You can put an order into the VW system at any time, but they give no guarantee on how long it will take to fill. If VW Care is involved, they will typically fill your order quite fast, but otherwise there is quite a wide range of when it will be filled. However, with a new model like the Atlas, certain parts/colors/combinations are just not going to be ready for production at onset (just how VW likes to do it) regardless of the situation. We have successfully located several ones from other dealers so far, but your dealer will of course have to have the relationship with the other dealer, or the collateral to get them to pull off the trade. The top trims are almost always the most popular at first, so unless you got your hands on one of the initial SEL Premiums, there probably isn't going to be a whole lot you can do here other than wait. We have a number of deposits on SEL Premiums that we are just not able to get our hands on at the moment. VW is not forthcoming with this type of information, and almost all of these vehicles are allocated after they are built, as opposed to years ago when we ordered essentially all of them. Regardless, your salesperson should not be providing information that they don't know to be absolutely true!


----------



## vwyaro (Feb 11, 2008)

*Factory Delays anyone?*

Hi All,

I have ordered my Canadian spec Execline Atlas (SEL equivalent?), top of the line model several months back. I have been looking at other dealers as well due to some recent delays in the delivery timelines and I am being told a very similar message: all of the top of the line models are being build but are on hold or on delay at the factory for unknown reasons? As such, they are not being shipped to any of the Canadian dealers here in Alberta. 

Anyone else have heard this or perhaps knows the reasons why?

Cheers.


----------



## stick30 (Jun 23, 2017)

vwyaro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have ordered my Canadian spec Execline Atlas (SEL equivalent?), top of the line model several months back. I have been looking at other dealers as well due to some recent delays in the delivery timelines and I am being told a very similar message: all of the top of the line models are being build but are on hold or on delay at the factory for unknown reasons? As such, they are not being shipped to any of the Canadian dealers here in Alberta.
> 
> ...


In the US I have been looking at the Premiums and it seems like when monitoring the inventories on their website not much is coming up. The inventory qty keep going down, I asked a few dealers about timeframes for orders and they said 3-4 months.


----------



## DrivinginNY (Jun 6, 2017)

vwyaro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have ordered my Canadian spec Execline Atlas (SEL equivalent?), top of the line model several months back. I have been looking at other dealers as well due to some recent delays in the delivery timelines and I am being told a very similar message: all of the top of the line models are being build but are on hold or on delay at the factory for unknown reasons? As such, they are not being shipped to any of the Canadian dealers here in Alberta.
> 
> ...


I saw a couple of SEL models "In Transit" to dealers in the NY area, but the supply of new vehicles appearing at dealers doesn't make it look like Chattanooga is in any rush to get Atlases to dealers (hopefully they are not being held up for quality issues). Ford sold almost 23,000 Explorers in May and over 200,000 last year. Part of the reason that they sold so many (besides the fact that they look great-IMHO) is that they were readily available, and with incentives. I'm not going to purchase in a VW favoring supply and demand market (artificially produced or not). Hopefully when full production starts week 27, they will make the Atlas more readily available. I'll wait until the end of summer but if there are no incentives by then, I'll be the proud new owner of an Explorer or Pilot.

Can any dealers weigh in on the Chattanooga delays?


----------



## vwyaro (Feb 11, 2008)

It's crazy when you compare to what the output is of other manufacturers. I agree that it's slowly moving my interest away to other brands. 

Good to know about the full production starting in week 27. Both of my local dealers have confirmed that vehicles that had a build date of May are sitting at the factory and cannot be released for transit. Although a few have apparently squeezed through. Again this is for higher trim levels. I am starting to wonder if this is to do with some QC issues myself...


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Also in Alberta here but have not heard any message of delays. In fact there are a few Execlines (SEL Prem equivalent) sitting on lots for delivery (which I have seen in person). Apparently only factory ordered Execs are coming off the line. Dealers won't even have any demo units available for a month or two -- unless it was ordered as part of their allocation. (and sorry, how the whole allocation process works is beyond me). Also confusing is that one Exec here has the captains chairs which I was under the impression those were a week 27 item along with the black wheels and the r-line as well. So unfortunately not sure how their production schedule is working, but there are Execs rolling off the assembly line and being delivered


----------



## vwyaro (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes I have also seen a few execs in flesh and it sounds like the delays are mostly on the newer built units according to VW Distribution.


----------



## hwalker (Dec 3, 2012)

SEL Premium is equivalent to Execline in Canada...


----------



## larva19 (Jun 29, 2017)

I've seen at least one Execline at a Mississauga dealership earlier this week. 

I put an order in for an Execline earlier this month - the dealership was going to initiate a trade with another dealership that ordered what I wanted as part of their initial allotment of vehicles. So far I've heard nothing about whether or not my dealership was able to get the trade done (something about the vehicle not yet showing up on the computer).

At this point, I am being told July-September for a delivery date. What are others hearing?


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

I ordered mine back in February, and am being told build day of week 29, and delivery sometime in August. I spotted at Tungsten Silver Execline with Golden Oak interior in the GTA the other day, first Exec I've seen.


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

VW Autohandler said:


> All dealers in NA were guaranteed at least three, and then were allocated more based upon this past model year's Tiguan and Alltrack sales. I know we have received at least 15 already. You can put an order into the VW system at any time, but they give no guarantee on how long it will take to fill. If VW Care is involved, they will typically fill your order quite fast, but otherwise there is quite a wide range of when it will be filled. However, with a new model like the Atlas, certain parts/colors/combinations are just not going to be ready for production at onset (just how VW likes to do it) regardless of the situation. We have successfully located several ones from other dealers so far, but your dealer will of course have to have the relationship with the other dealer, or the collateral to get them to pull off the trade. The top trims are almost always the most popular at first, so unless you got your hands on one of the initial SEL Premiums, there probably isn't going to be a whole lot you can do here other than wait. We have a number of deposits on SEL Premiums that we are just not able to get our hands on at the moment. VW is not forthcoming with this type of information, and almost all of these vehicles are allocated after they are built, as opposed to years ago when we ordered essentially all of them. Regardless, your salesperson should not be providing information that they don't know to be absolutely true!


I ordered mine before the roll out and I also called VW Cares(?) to ask when it would be available and all I get is 5-6 months, maybe. If you don't want a roll out model then you won't get it for several months, especially since they are still weeding out the defects that come with all new models...that's why they don't send the first model year of all their cars built in the rest of the world, our country is too happy to contact a LAWYER. So far I believe ALL the vehicles built were MONDAY cars and good luck with them if you have one. Of course the defects can be fixed in time but that is not why we buy cars, to be test dummies. VW has trolls lurking on the site to calm the waters when they get too rocky but that doesn't help get the car you want, just the car they want to sell you. The dealers can't do anything about it because they don't control VW, they just have to live so they sell what they have and move on. We need to let VW know that WE CARE even if they don't and not accept it any more! We need to bargain harder and not only get the BEST prices but also the BEST financing and the Customer Care. We all need to post the Price and Model we got so the next person has a bargaining point. I ordered an SEL Premium that right now I won't pay more than $45K USD and if I read about another cheaper purchase I will lower my total below that one. Again, they have to sell these vehicles to pay for Diesel-gate so LET THEM PAY!!! Remember, it takes about 18 hours to build an Atlas and 4 weeks to ship anywhere in the USA. There are other delays for some specific accessories but not many. If you really want this vehicle then write them, call them, text them and tell them that you want it your way...if they really CARE


----------



## vwyaro (Feb 11, 2008)

Finally got an update from VW today that my vehicle is in transit: let the wait begin!


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

My dealer is telling me between End of August to end of September for my Exec R-Line.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

My dealer rep told me that I could order an Atlas with 2nd row captain chairs. I read that they're only available later in the year. Has anyone been able to order with 2nd row captain chairs?


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

bastion72 said:


> My dealer rep told me that I could order an Atlas with 2nd row captain chairs. I read that they're only available later in the year. Has anyone been able to order with 2nd row captain chairs?


Order or arrive? Two very different things. My understanding is that as of last week the factory could build such a vehicle but that doesn't mean you're next in line or they are building yet. 

I wouldn't count on anything arriving soon unles your dealer has allocation they can use.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Drive by said:


> Order or arrive? Two very different things. My understanding is that as of last week the factory could build such a vehicle but that doesn't mean you're next in line or they are building yet.
> 
> I wouldn't count on anything arriving soon unless your dealer has allocation they can use.


Yeah, grain of salt and all that.


----------



## Lopan (May 4, 2002)

*Delivery Delays*

We've been looking to get an Atlas or a Pilot, waiting on the TDI buyback until the Atlas finally hit dealers. We liked our test drives but weren't in a rush. Just this week the TDI turbo threw an error code and went into limp mode, so we started looking. All the dealers around here have only a single Launch Edition at most, and the one we're working with and got us the GTI filled us in on the details. Consistent with some of what I've been reading here, they're holding all vehicles at the factory for QA checks, and we're looking at September for deliveries. They mentioned AC being the primary culprit, but who knows.

Been waiting since it was "launched" last fall, and now potentially in a bind with the TDI buyback being a pressing matter. The Pilot is very nice, but VW did a lot of things right and we'd get more of what we want for our money with the Atlas SE.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

I must have the window just right, ordered a Blue SE and it had it 2 weeks later. Timed it with just right with my TDI turn in (TDi had grinding brakes and needed new tires and I wasn't going to put any more money in it ...)


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

atlas7 said:


> I ordered mine before the roll out and I also called VW Cares(?) to ask when it would be available and all I get is 5-6 months, maybe. If you don't want a roll out model then you won't get it for several months, especially since they are still weeding out the defects that come with all new models...that's why they don't send the first model year of all their cars built in the rest of the world, our country is too happy to contact a LAWYER. So far I believe ALL the vehicles built were MONDAY cars and good luck with them if you have one. Of course the defects can be fixed in time but that is not why we buy cars, to be test dummies. VW has trolls lurking on the site to calm the waters when they get too rocky but that doesn't help get the car you want, just the car they want to sell you. The dealers can't do anything about it because they don't control VW, they just have to live so they sell what they have and move on. _*We need to let VW know that WE CARE even if they don't and not accept it any more! We need to bargain harder and not only get the BEST prices but also the BEST financing and the Customer Care. We all need to post the Price and Model we got so the next person has a bargaining point. I ordered an SEL Premium that right now I won't pay more than $45K USD and if I read about another cheaper purchase I will lower my total below that one. Again, they have to sell these vehicles to pay for Diesel-gate so LET THEM PAY!!!*_  Remember, it takes about 18 hours to build an Atlas and 4 weeks to ship anywhere in the USA. There are other delays for some specific accessories but not many. If you really want this vehicle then write them, call them, text them and tell them that you want it your way...if they really CARE












Um....yes sir...best of luck with that.

You are correct, the dealers have no control over what is built and when, or when the cars arrive. The store I'm at got 5 in the first week (2 Launch Editions, 2 SE with Tech, and an SEL Premium) and sold them in a week at MSRP, since then we have sold another 6-8 swapped or bought from other dealers (some swapped for base Jettas or Alltracks), and are awaiting 2 more from the port _this month_. We have close to 20 ordered cars and the orders are not being accepted by the factory. Do we have any say, let alone leverage to expedite anything for the customers we are the face of VW for? None at all.

I understand your anger, but the most salient point you made is that in the US, peoples' first step after being inconvenienced in the slightest way is to lawyer-up. VAG has had enough interaction with the legal process, and is really looking to deliver a perfect product, and will take their time doing it. 

If that doesn't work for people, perhaps they could go down the street to Toyota and pick a Highlander off the lot - and maybe Jan will throw in a lil sumpin' sumpin' for ya.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2003)

Are any of you guys who factory ordered getting a deal, or did you have to pay MSRP? We are going int to order a R-Line on Sat.. am hoping to have some ammo to deal if possible.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

Someone just posted this on the Atlas facebook page:

"Wanted to throw out an update for those of us that have placed orders or were planning to. Heard back from the Mid-West VW Rep and Dealership. All Atlas' right now are on hold as VW is experiencing issues with suppliers of materials. I was told today they expect to resume building and have the issues resolved by mid August."


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

:facepalm: :banghead:


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2003)

jkueter said:


> Someone just posted this on the Atlas facebook page:
> 
> "Wanted to throw out an update for those of us that have placed orders or were planning to. Heard back from the Mid-West VW Rep and Dealership. All Atlas' right now are on hold as VW is experiencing issues with suppliers of materials. I was told today they expect to resume building and have the issues resolved by mid August."


Hmm.. That lines up with what our local dealer told us last week. He mentioned there was an issue with the Mexican Parts Factory and the R-Line and Captains Chairs will not be available until 4th QTR/October-November. 

I am still trying to feel out this dealership, so at the time I was skeptical of what he said.. turns out he may be well informed.


----------



## bobell69 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Long Wait*

Just ordered my Execline two weeks ago and was told it could be October/November before I see it. Was hoping to enjoy it before the end of the summer, but I guess i can't do much about it.


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

I guess that explains why my local dealer has only got a few shipments of about 3 cars and the other dealer has gotten zero. All have sold and all they have is one SE model. If VW wants to sell cars, theyd better step it up.


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

*I got a VIN*

Got this from my dealer today:
"Your car was built and completed on 6/30/2017 here it is the vin:<redacted>
That is all I have for now."

(Pre-ordered an SEL premium late April, Black/Golden OAK/Black wheels)


----------



## joelabbott (Mar 27, 2017)

My order was originally scheduled for week 27 production. 
Informed today that it is being produced this week (week 29). 
Hopefully that means production is only 2 weeks off forecast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*Supply and demand?*

So with the head of the factory returned to germany and replaced...can we expect some of the production days to be remedied? On the west coast here every dealer seems to have a lot of silver/black vehicles... not my cup of tea. Seems as though the launch edition misses the mark for not having a different color choice. 


Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNuB17 (Jul 21, 2017)

*Status Check?*

Very new to this...I have been reading everyone's stories and decided to join in.:wave: 
I was finally able to give my local dealer money to place an order. Or so I think, I received a comm#. The whole order process is very vague and not transparent. I can't tell if it is VW or just my dealer or just the Atlas. I realize I will be waiting a long time to get my Atlas but as I noticed from other threads having the Comm # is step 1 and then VIN assignment and then scheduled production and so on. Is there anyway to check what VW reports for Comm#s or are we just stuck getting second hand information from the dealer when they decide to give it to us?


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

I ordered in April (through the area REP) and have no numbers of any kind. The Salesperson told me the "update" which is now Sept/Oct and changed from the earlier August/Septmaybe it will be just in time for the model update next year...or the year after:banghead:


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2003)

I was just told that as of yesterday, ordered cars with Captains chairs will not be delivered until Jan/Feb


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

teqniq said:


> I was just told that as of yesterday, ordered cars with Captains chairs will not be delivered until Jan/Feb



Captain's Chairs are already showing up at dealers.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2003)

vwbugstuff said:


> Captain's Chairs are already showing up at dealers.


WTF Really? Has anyone else run into any issues ordering an R-line with Captains Chairs?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

teqniq said:


> WTF Really? Has anyone else run into any issues ordering an R-line with Captains Chairs?


R-Line Package is not orderable yet. At least as of 8-22. Captain's chairs can be ordered. SEL's are available with black, Shetland or two-tone Black/Shetland interiors.

I'll see if I can find a pic....


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2003)

vwbugstuff said:


> R-Line Package is not orderable yet. At least as of 8-22. Captain's chairs can be ordered. SEL's are available with black, Shetland or two-tone Black/Shetland interiors.
> 
> I'll see if I can find a pic....


That makes a little more sense, and I've heard that from a few other dealers after looking into it. The first dealer told me the opposite, so now I am guessing he got the two confused. 

There are a couple R-Lines around here with Captains Chairs (SE w/tech).. It's weird that they are delivering them, but you can't order them yet.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

vwbugstuff said:


> R-Line Package is not orderable yet. At least as of 8-22. Captain's chairs can be ordered. SEL's are available with black, Shetland or two-tone Black/Shetland interiors.
> 
> I'll see if I can find a pic....



Update to my previous post - R-Lines are orderable as of this evening.

And, as a side note, the dealership I work at received a white SEL AWD R-Line with Shetland captain's chairs tonite about an hour after I left.


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

[Yahoo, my Atlas ordered in April has gone into production...maybe I will see it in September


----------



## larva19 (Jun 29, 2017)

*Execlines or SEL Premiums - what's the delay?*

Hey folks, 

Ordered an Execline back in the beginning of June. Was told to expect a September delivery. Hearing now that it won't be until November. 

I spoke to another dealership today about placing an order for an Execline, and was told to expect a November delivery. 

What gives? Are Execlines not in full production yet? Why are orders from June being filled at the same time as orders from late-August?

what are others hearing/experiencing?


----------



## F128 (Sep 1, 2017)

*Production 400 per day, sales 2807 Aug, but when the order could be delivered?*

Production 400 per day in Aug https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-400-atlas-suvs-a-day-executive-idUSKCN1BB2PK

Sales 2807 in Aug http://media.vw.com/release/1428/

Ordered in last week SEL Canada version Exceline. Delivery date: end of Feb.2018 Too long to wait, almost give up


----------



## partyflavor (Sep 13, 2017)

*Shipping Delays*

I've currently got money down on the next Sel Premium my local dealer is going to receive. It was supposed to arrive around 9/21, but has now been moved to October 5 or so. Reason that I was given for delay was that maybe rail services were affected by the hurricanes. Anyone else heard anything like this. 

Now I have to decide whether Sel Premium is worth the wait or if I just take an SEL.


----------



## bobell69 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Delivery Delays*

My only comment is that if you can't wait an extra few days then this particular make and model are not that important to you. I've been waiting for mine since June and it is not expected to be delivered until November, but I'm prepared to wait because as far as I can see this is the best vehicle for me at this time.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Wait! You have to wait two weeks. If you get what you didn't want, you have to live with that several years or a decade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partyflavor (Sep 13, 2017)

bobell69 said:


> My only comment is that if you can't wait an extra few days then this particular make and model are not that important to you. I've been waiting for mine since June and it is not expected to be delivered until November, but I'm prepared to wait because as far as I can see this is the best vehicle for me at this time.


I can wait a few more days, but now it got complicated because a local dealer has a used 2017 q7 with less than 4K miles on it that is a very acceptable price point. It's even a premium plus and has the 2.0 engine that Edy is such a big fan of. I'm still inclined to wait for my premium atlas, but this is tempting.


----------



## larva19 (Jun 29, 2017)

partyflavor said:


> I've currently got money down on the next Sel Premium my local dealer is going to receive. It was supposed to arrive around 9/21, but has now been moved to October 5 or so. Reason that I was given for delay was that maybe rail services were affected by the hurricanes. Anyone else heard anything like this.
> 
> Now I have to decide whether Sel Premium is worth the wait or if I just take an SEL.



Rail delays? I'd be surprised if that was true... I was told by my dealer that there was an issue with the virtual cockpit (something about parts not being available). But at this point, I think I've heard about 5 different reasons...


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

partyflavor said:


> I can wait a few more days, but now it got complicated because a local dealer has a used 2017 q7 with less than 4K miles on it that is a very acceptable price point. It's even a premium plus and has the 2.0 engine that Edy is such a big fan of. I'm still inclined to wait for my premium atlas, but this is tempting.


Lol. You got me wrong. I am not fan of 2.0 ltr in such big cars. How does it feel driving Q7? Also, Q7 IMO has better and faster transmission (ZF) which helps with performance. 
But, 278lb-ft is still good. Especially turbo derived torque since if you drive at high altitude you will not experience big drop in power like in naturally aspirated engines such as VR6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

partyflavor said:


> I can wait a few more days, but now it got complicated because a local dealer has a used 2017 q7 with less than 4K miles on it that is a very acceptable price point. It's even a premium plus and has the 2.0 engine that Edy is such a big fan of. I'm still inclined to wait for my premium atlas, but this is tempting.


Well, what's it like driving the 2.0 Q7 against the 3.6 Atlas? To me the Atlas 2.0 vs 3.6 are about the same until 5,000 rpm. HP line for line until about 5,000 rpm, Torque is way better in 2.0 until 3,500 when 3.6 takes over. But 98% of the time I've already shifted, especially with 8 gears. I'm all in on the 2.0 but am I missing something, besides not seeing one on a lot? Just saw on fuel economy.gov that Atlas 2.0 is now rated 24 mpg combined, 22 city, 26 highway. :laugh: Pretty much the same as tiguan and as good or better than any other SUV.

From Atlas SSP
RPM 2.0 HP 3.6 HP 2.0 Torque 3.6 Torque
1,500 75 70 258 190
2,000 95 100 258 225
3,000 155 150 258 242
4,000 200 195 258 250
5,000 235 245 195 245
6,000 235 270 120 230
PEAK 235 276 258 266


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

What is as good or better as any other SUV? 
It is as good as SOME SUV's (all V6, all AWD, most 5000lbs tow) and worse then most. All that with 2000lbs towing capacity and FWD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stick30 (Jun 23, 2017)

I was lucky to find one that was ordered by someone and they changed their mind. I am 6'7 and this thing is awesome. I have to move the seat up a little from the back setting and an adult actually can sit behind me in comfort and then again in the 3rd row.


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

Anyone had yet to get delivery or promised delivery date of your ordered Atlas? If so, when did you order and what trim?

We "ordered" (it was vague process like most everyone... no money down, no paperwork or receipt) a Red SEL Premium on Memorial day weekend... Dealer still has not said anything about delivery date. I'm starting to wonder if there is any hope to get it before the end of October? (My Explorer registration expires then and was hoping not needing to renew it.)


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

I put an order in for an SEL Premium shortly after Labor Day... was told there is no guarantee but they would expect 30-60 days. Things seem to be moving very slowly. I am wondering if there is some sort of technical glitch or Hurricane-related slowdown.


----------



## F128 (Sep 1, 2017)

Atlas123 said:


> I put an order in for an SEL Premium shortly after Labor Day... was told there is no guarantee but they would expect 30-60 days. Things seem to be moving very slowly. I am wondering if there is some sort of technical glitch or Hurricane-related slowdown.


Ordered almost one week before you in Toronto, was told the delivery day could be Nov or Dec, but also could be Jan or Feb. On the contract the delivery day is Feb.28th. Toooo slow.... I don't think it would be hurricane related...


----------



## F128 (Sep 1, 2017)

VW also has worse progress transparency. For Ford ordering two years ago, once I had the dealer order#, the service ppl at forum could give me ETA very soon. I got the VIN even earlier than the dealer sales. With the VIN I could double check the all details via Ford's website. But on VW, seems no way to decode the VIN at all.


----------



## spblat (Mar 9, 2009)

I feel your pain friends. This is how it was with the R for a solid year.



YellowC4S said:


> I have never in my life found it so difficult trying to give a motherf%$#&r some money


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

The Dealer told me the SEL Prem I ordered in April would "probably" be here Oct 1 as they now have a VIN# and notification it was in production...to be fair, I ordered mine prior to production and the first "run" of vehicles was only 3 for each dealer in the USA...then they started getting "bug notifications" and the production line stopped for corrections. When it started again was not clear but should continue till the model change, which may not be till late 2018. Since it has ALL the bells and whistles my dealer wants to put it on the showroom floor with ropes and "do NOT Touch" signs on it...what is that worth to me? It should be nice with the Tourmaline Blue and gold seat inserts, Wheels etc but I want it NOW after 5 months of waiting for it. We will see what happens...now all I need is air-suspension, "chip" and a few beauty details, like a rear spoiler extender, rear diffuser and running boards that fold under, after all, this car is for ME.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

I love the tourmaline blue color on me se/tech. It gets alot of complements. Let me know how that air suspension works for you...

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## F128 (Sep 1, 2017)

atlas7 said:


> The Dealer told me the SEL Prem I ordered in April would "probably" be here Oct 1 as they now have a VIN# and notification it was in production...to be fair, I ordered mine prior to production and the first "run" of vehicles was only 3 for each dealer in the USA...then they started getting "bug notifications" and the production line stopped for corrections. When it started again was not clear but should continue till the model change, which may not be till late 2018. Since it has ALL the bells and whistles my dealer wants to put it on the showroom floor with ropes and "do NOT Touch" signs on it...what is that worth to me? It should be nice with the Tourmaline Blue and gold seat inserts, Wheels etc but I want it NOW after 5 months of waiting for it. We will see what happens...now all I need is air-suspension, "chip" and a few beauty details, like a rear spoiler extender, rear diffuser and running boards that fold under, after all, this car is for ME.


Atlas7: good to show us the progress. keep us updated if you could see it on Oct.1 or not. anxiously to see if the production is running well now?


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

ITS HERE...I get to see it at noon today (or thats what I've been told) as it will be thru the dealer inspection process by noon. Now they want to have it in the SHOWROOM for a few days to gather more interest, what do you think that is worth? Its their first SEL Premium and the Salesman says its "stunning"...whats he supposed to say, "its a POS". Almost 5 months exactly but during that time the production line was down about 3 months. :laugh::laugh::laugh: Any VAG-COM in the 93908 area?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

atlas7 said:


> ITS HERE...I get to see it at noon today (or thats what I've been told) as it will be thru the dealer inspection process by noon. Now they want to have it in the SHOWROOM for a few days to gather more interest, what do you think that is worth? Its their first SEL Premium and the Salesman says its "stunning"...whats he supposed to say, "its a POS". Almost 5 months exactly but during that time the production line was down about 3 months. :laugh::laugh::laugh: Any VAG-COM in the 93908 area?


So that other people can fart, spit etc. inside?
I would tell him to give car or forget it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

you asked what it'd be worth to me? $1000 discount per week of them having it. Or I pick it up and drive away. You have the power, not them. Use it.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

At minimum I'd be asking for the rubber floor mats, trunkliner and rear bumper lip protector. 

Might not compensate you with actual cash but I'd load up on the accessories.


----------



## F128 (Sep 1, 2017)

atlas7 said:


> ITS HERE...I get to see it at noon today (or thats what I've been told) as it will be thru the dealer inspection process by noon. Now they want to have it in the SHOWROOM for a few days to gather more interest, what do you think that is worth? Its their first SEL Premium and the Salesman says its "stunning"...whats he supposed to say, "its a POS". Almost 5 months exactly but during that time the production line was down about 3 months. :laugh::laugh::laugh: Any VAG-COM in the 93908 area?


Anyway,congrats! hope our Canadian could get the Atlas excline orders delivered soon.


----------



## mobidick (Sep 26, 2017)

Was told might be a shortage on the digital cockpit that prevents new orders. Got mine on Friday; initially was told late October, other dealer 6-8 month. I wanted to cancel my order and they said they just received one on Wednesday. Guess some other poor guy will have to wait now till end of Oct.


----------



## F128 (Sep 1, 2017)

mobidick said:


> Was told might be a shortage on the digital cockpit that prevents new orders. Got mine on Friday; initially was told late October, other dealer 6-8 month. I wanted to cancel my order and they said they just received one on Wednesday. Guess some other poor guy will have to wait now till end of Oct.


thank you for the information. My order dated the delivery as Feb.28. If I could not get it by that time I'm going to cancel the order for sure. I think at that time,2019 model could be surfacing and I may also consider to opt to Ford explorer. VW has to work hard to satisfy the customers!!!


----------



## ref001 (Sep 20, 2017)

My SEL Premium went into production on 8/29. The vehicle is listed as in transit as of 2.5 weeks ago but the ETA confirmed by both the dealer and VW cares is 10/6. Why is there so much of a delay between production and arrival at dealership? 

You would also think that with the factory being in TN that transport wouldn't take 4 weeks to arrive in PA. I was hoping when the vehicle was listed as in transit I was going to receive it sooner than the 10/6 ETA (original ETA was 9/16) but delays in production held it up and pushed back ETA to 10/6. 

Has anyone else seen the in transit time taking 4 weeks to arrive?


----------



## F128 (Sep 1, 2017)

ref001 said:


> My SEL Premium went into production on 8/29. The vehicle is listed as in transit as of 2.5 weeks ago but the ETA confirmed by both the dealer and VW cares is 10/6. Why is there so much of a delay between production and arrival at dealership?
> 
> You would also think that with the factory being in TN that transport wouldn't take 4 weeks to arrive in PA. I was hoping when the vehicle was listed as in transit I was going to receive it sooner than the 10/6 ETA (original ETA was 9/16) but delays in production held it up and pushed back ETA to 10/6.
> 
> Has anyone else seen the in transit time taking 4 weeks to arrive?


It is hard to know what is the real causes for the delay. Somebody said maybe the storm? But the storm was far from TN. ref001: when did you place the order?


----------



## K25 (Sep 27, 2017)

Just ordered an Atlas Highline (I believe this is the Canadian equivalent of the SEL w/ Tech), R Line w/ Captain's Chairs in black today. I'm told it's "in sequence" and should arrive on or before January 1st, 2018.

I wanted to order it in blue but was told the dealership can't place an order for this colour yet with the options I wanted (R Line/Captains) and I'd likely be looking at a March arrival if/when it's available to order. 

Anyways, just thought I'd share the timelines we're dealing with here. Lets hope it arrives on schedule!!!


----------



## ref001 (Sep 20, 2017)

The order was placed mid-June and went into production 8/29. It stayed in production for 2 weeks and based on the ETA it will be 4 weeks in transit.


----------



## F128 (Sep 1, 2017)

Thank you both K25 and ref001 for sharing the timeline. I ordered Execline at the end of Aug. Hope it could be delivered by the end of this year.


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

Well, I finally got my Atlas after 5 months of waiting and I am glad I waited...since I ordered it specifically I paid full price and it is more than worth it. There seems to be a lot of whiney people on the website (besides myself) that sure complain alot. I probably have and paid for the most expensive SEL Premium that VW makes and I think it is GREAT! I would NOT trade for ANY comparably priced SUV now on the market at this time. The power, the handling, the the tech, the room and ease of getting to it is AWESOME...mileage, well we will get to that. The vehicle drives like a GTI, not an R, but thats mostly because it weighs soooo much. Its turning radius is amazing and the steering makes it feel like a lot less weight. The start/stop is only a problem in if you are racing from a stop light...got to go but will continue.


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

Continued...As I was saying, the vehicle is far superior to what is available in this price range. I have not driven or tested any Atlas but the SEL Premium 4motion that I bought so you may have a different experience. I have driven the Q7 and the Volvo XC90 and they are almost identical for only $20K-$30K more...they do get better for $40K-$50K more. In the American/Japanese market at $50K there is NO comparison...again for $20K to $50K more there are some awesome vehicles but I don't have that kind of money for a daily driver. I have only been INVOLVED with cars for 55 years and never bought a car that I thought was "perfect" off the showroom floor. I usually start modifications on day 1. I am now looking for Atlas mods like a Panzer plate for the front and rear, Air lift shocks for the front and rear and finish some LED/incandescent replacements. The Air Lift should help me lower the Atlas about 4 inches and hopefully get me 5 MPG or more . Since its "air" I can come back up for any off road experiences or driving over Zombies or even in the snow. The panzer plate not only protects the bottom it also smooths the air flow underneath and a rear panzer-plate to protect and smooth the air in the rear and (are you reading this DieselGEEKS) if possible fashioned in the shape of a rear diffuser since I will not be mounting a HUGE wing on my roof...I may extend the small over-hang on the rear window though. Since the kids both have tablets a video supplement to the Fender audio seems possible but not completely necessary...apps are quite nice. 

I really like the CarNet system that allows one button push to summon help as you drive by an accident and having 18 pre-sets for AM, FM and XM each is a plus also. Engine management will be minor till the outstanding 72 month warranty ends but there are erasable options too. The owners manual says "Using a higher grade fuel will improve performance", so I will have to test that. If anyone needs 20" black wheels that weigh 37 pounds each, when my 24 pound wheels get here they will be available...the Continental tires may also go for another of their line. 

got to go again because the Atlas is calling me, our relationship is now only 4 days old and only 300 miles, we need more time together.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

atlas7 said:


> Well, I finally got my Atlas after 5 months of waiting and I am glad I waited...since I ordered it specifically I paid full price and it is more than worth it. There seems to be a lot of whiney people on the website (besides myself) that sure complain alot. I probably have and paid for the most expensive SEL Premium that VW makes and I think it is GREAT! I would NOT trade for ANY comparably priced SUV now on the market at this time. The power, the handling, the the tech, the room and ease of getting to it is AWESOME...mileage, well we will get to that. The vehicle drives like a GTI, not an R, but thats mostly because it weighs soooo much. Its turning radius is amazing and the steering makes it feel like a lot less weight. The start/stop is only a problem in if you are racing from a stop light...got to go but will continue.


The power? Seriously?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

edyvw said:


> The power? Seriously?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's all you got out of that? I like my Atlas and all, but it does not handle like GTi, It doesn't even handle close to my TDi Sportwagon ...


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

jkueter said:


> That's all you got out of that? I like my Atlas and all, but it does not handle like GTi, It doesn't even handle close to my TDi Sportwagon ...


What handling has to do with power? I drove Atlas, it handles ok, not like CX9 and definitely not like GTI or sport wagon, but what lacks is torque, period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

edyvw said:


> What handling has to do with power? I drove Atlas, it handles ok, not like CX9 and definitely not like GTI or sport wagon, but what lacks is torque, period.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing, but I found it amusing that the only thing you highlighted out of that post was the power ...


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

jkueter said:


> Nothing, but I found it amusing that the only thing you highlighted out of that post was the power ...


Yeah, kind of important, don’t you think?
I stated numerous times, Atlas is extremely well executed vehicle, except that embarrassment of an engine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ref001 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hey Atlas7, just sent you a PM about the black wheels you will have available.


----------



## ref001 (Sep 20, 2017)

My SEL Premium came in today!! I get to pick it up later tonight. The delivery date came in pretty close to the ETA I was given, actually it came a day early( still took 4 weeks in transit) Be patient guys, it appears they are working through the backlog and are coming out with more accurate time estimates. Cant wait to pick mine up later and take it for a drive!


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

ref001 said:


> My SEL Premium came in today!! I get to pick it up later tonight. The delivery date came in pretty close to the ETA I was given, actually it came a day early( still took 4 weeks in transit) Be patient guys, it appears they are working through the backlog and are coming out with more accurate time estimates. Cant wait to pick mine up later and take it for a drive!


What color did you get?


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

I have a comm#, are there any folks or systems that can search it and see if there's any progress? QA7437


----------



## ref001 (Sep 20, 2017)

I got the platinum gray metallic.


----------



## F128 (Sep 1, 2017)

ref001 said:


> I got the platinum gray metallic.


congrats! enjoy your Atlas. Any Canadian received their Atlas which ordered in June or later? Try to figure out the timeline for Canada orders.


----------



## larva19 (Jun 29, 2017)

I ordered in June. Still waiting. No VIN yet either...and no eta on delivery except some vague reference to maybe November....having said that there are execlines to be had...dealerships that I called last week had some in transit and one dealership even had one on the lot..

As an aside- when are VIN’s issued? When the car is scheduled for production?


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

ref001 said:


> Hey Atlas7, just sent you a PM about the black wheels you will have available.


Wheels are coming that weigh about 12 lbs less and still 20", forged and black...tried to open your PM and I guess I have some "safety" security thing that won't let the window open to the PM...will check that later. Going to be after SEMA for suspension upgrade as it will be presented there next month. Anyone going to SEMA?


----------



## bobell69 (Jul 12, 2017)

F128 said:


> congrats! enjoy your Atlas. Any Canadian received their Atlas which ordered in June or later? Try to figure out the timeline for Canada orders.


I ordered my execline in he third week of June. Was told November. Haven't heard a thing other than it was now in factory status (six weeks ago).


----------



## F128 (Sep 1, 2017)

bobell69 said:


> I ordered my execline in he third week of June. Was told November. Haven't heard a thing other than it was now in factory status (six weeks ago).


thank you for the info. Keep us updated when any progress.


----------



## mattievic (Sep 19, 2017)

*Atlas SEL w/ Captain's Chairs and Black Rim Package*

I ordered my Atlas SEL 08/05/17 with an estimated delivery date of 6-8 weeks. That period has come and gone - my dealership advised me that the 20" black rims are back-ordered and cannot provide a timeline for delivery. They're hopeful it will match with something before that or at the very latest by the end of Dec. Very anxious to receive the Atlas, especially considering I've already sold my Explorer (Exploder) and driving around in a loaner that is much less than a desirable means of transportation.


----------



## F128 (Sep 1, 2017)

*surprised*

all the sudden, my dealer called me today and told me the execline just arrived. It surprised me and will pick it up next week. by the way, I ordered at the end of Aug.


----------



## pixbroker (Nov 30, 2012)

Thats great to hear. I have been trying to find out what the real-world delivery times for a custom ordered Atlas are. After talking to 3 dealers in SoCal I got 3 answers: 4mo, 6w, don't know. So what is it? In your case sounds more like 6w! Great! Congrats!



F128 said:


> all the sudden, my dealer called me today and told me the execline just arrived. It surprised me and will pick it up next week. by the way, I ordered at the end of Aug.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Placed the order for my Canadian Execline (SEL Prem) with my deposit on April 3/17. Then in June was informed production for this line was pushed back (in line with what others had said earlier). Also had the black rims ordered as an option (which seemed to push back production as well). Toward end of July it was locked into production (and I was unable to make any colour or option changes). My Atlas arrived at the dealer on Sep 16/17 and due to me out of town I didnt pick it up until Oct 14/17. Had it for less than a week and loving it so far.


----------



## F128 (Sep 1, 2017)

pixbroker said:


> Thats great to hear. I have been trying to find out what the real-world delivery times for a custom ordered Atlas are. After talking to 3 dealers in SoCal I got 3 answers: 4mo, 6w, don't know. So what is it? In your case sounds more like 6w! Great! Congrats!


I talked with the dealer yesterday. Turned out the execline assigns to me now was pre-ordered by the dealer in earlier month. It was not produced under my order. Seems I'm getting the surprised "earlier delivery" by fortune


----------



## bobell69 (Jul 12, 2017)

jkopelc said:


> Placed the order for my Canadian Execline (SEL Prem) with my deposit on April 3/17. Then in June was informed production for this line was pushed back (in line with what others had said earlier). Also had the black rims ordered as an option (which seemed to push back production as well). Toward end of July it was locked into production (and I was unable to make any colour or option changes). My Atlas arrived at the dealer on Sep 16/17 and due to me out of town I didnt pick it up until Oct 14/17. Had it for less than a week and loving it so far.



My Execline Order was locked in on Oct 4, so based upon your experience I guess I shouldn't expect my car to arrive until the second week of December or so.


----------



## pixbroker (Nov 30, 2012)

We ordered SEL Premium this Friday and hope to get it mid December. Wish us luck!


----------



## larva19 (Jun 29, 2017)

bobell69 said:


> My Execline Order was locked in on Oct 4, so based upon your experience I guess I shouldn't expect my car to arrive until the second week of December or so.


When did you place your order?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Not sure what is going on around the country but here in Colorado Springs they have plenty on lots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

edyvw said:


> Not sure what is going on around the country but here in Colorado Springs they have plenty on lots.


Starting to see them regularly. At least one a day lately. If you don't need to BTO you can drive out with one right away.


----------



## larva19 (Jun 29, 2017)

*Execlines/SEL Premiums Delays*

So what's the latest word on delivery delays for the top trim Atlas? 

My order from June is still not slated for production, so no delivery date. I don't think I will see it before year-end based on this rate. The latest excuse is earthquakes and hurricanes...I am discussing some sort of compensation with VW now because of this extensive wait time. 

While there are some available on lots now, dealers are asking MSRP because of the limited supply of the top trim. 

Any other similar stories out there?


----------



## Tone337 (May 2, 2002)

Maybe a silly question, but why are you guys ordering them? Our local dealers have several on hand, all trims and most colors.


----------



## larva19 (Jun 29, 2017)

Tone337 said:


> Maybe a silly question, but why are you guys ordering them? Our local dealers have several on hand, all trims and most colors.


Not in Canada -- there is next to nothing available if you want the top trim.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Tone337 said:


> Maybe a silly question, but why are you guys ordering them? Our local dealers have several on hand, all trims and most colors.


You may be in a region that is in a fortunate position to have all trim levels. Maybe let us all know what region you are in and that can help some of our fellow Vortexers!

We are outside Philadelphia and have no SEL Premiums and none coming in that are not customer pre-orders. e.g Just delivered an SEL Premium two weeks ago that was ordered in.... April!


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

larva19 said:


> Not in Canada -- there is next to nothing available if you want the top trim.


Similar in Tennessee -- SEL Premiums are sold before the dealership can even do PDI. They can't even pull the plastic from shipping off of them before they are spoken for.


----------



## Tone337 (May 2, 2002)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> You may be in a region that is in a fortunate position to have all trim levels. Maybe let us all know what region you are in and that can help some of our fellow Vortexers!
> 
> We are outside Philadelphia and have no SEL Premiums and none coming in that are not customer pre-orders. e.g Just delivered an SEL Premium two weeks ago that was ordered in.... April!


Minneapolis, checked the 3 largest dealers here (there are a few more):
Atlas SEL Premium
(12) White
(3) Kurkuma Yellow
(2) Black
(1) Silver
(1) Blue

Tiguan SEL Premiums are the white whale around here.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tone337 said:


> Minneapolis, checked the 3 largest dealers here (there are a few more):
> Atlas SEL Premium
> (12) White
> (3) Kurkuma Yellow
> ...


cars.com has 580 SEL Premiums. It seems like a lot are in transit though.


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

*It's coming!*

Finally received window sticker with VIN number and was told ETA is between now and 24th... Maybe if we took delivery on 24th we could get some Black Friday discount? 

That is for Red SEL Premium with Shetland interior. Order was placed at end of May.


----------



## mAtlas (Nov 19, 2017)

In Seattle area, ordered a blue SEL Premium on 10/4. Originally told 2-4 months, but it arrived on 11/17.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

matsavol said:


> Finally received window sticker with VIN number and was told ETA is between now and 24th... Maybe if we took delivery on 24th we could get some Black Friday discount?
> 
> That is for Red SEL Premium with Shetland interior. Order was placed at end of May.


Nice combination. I can't wait to see pics of the shetland. Did you get buckets or bench in the rear?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

On August 23rd ordered Fortana Red Metallic SEL Premium with black interior and 20" Black Mejorada Wheels. Dealer received the VIN# today.


----------



## penet05 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Order-Arrival Time Frame*

Just wondering nowadays how long does it take from ordering to receiving car?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Wouldn't that depend on what you order?


----------



## michaelmckay83 (Dec 12, 2017)

I ordered one end of Aug and I have not seen a vehicle yet. I was told I had a VIN assigned a week or so ago, but have not actually seen it.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Ordered August 23rd delivered December 7th


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

ordered mid-Sept, expected/guess mid Feb delivery. Most of the weight is due to 2.0 SEL (sold order only) that VW finally accepted last week. The believe about a month to build and a month for delivery once an order is accepted.


----------



## WallStreet (Jun 15, 2000)

Ordered SEL Premium 11/09/17. Took delivery 03/06/17.
White with Golden Oak interior. Black Wheels.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

*Recent Timelines*

Anyone have a recent timeline story to impart and share? I ordered ours last week, so I'm not expecting to have this next month but I wanted to know if anyone had any recent stories regarding production times. Also since I am new to the VW ordering process can anyone lay out the stages I should expect of the ordering process with a short explanation of what they are? And I'm sure I should know what this means, but what is a comm#? Commission number? The only thing I have been told is it is in configuration at the plant; does that mean they have the order and are sourcing/collecting the parts they need to begin production when my time comes up? I have emailed the dealer with these questions, but it's after five on Saturday, so I thought maybe someone on this forum could impart their wisdom. If it matters we ordered:

SEL 4motion Pure White
black/shetland vtex interior
R-line
Captain's Chairs
rear bumper applique
wheel locks
tow hitch extras

Thanks,

tntbrd


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

It’s my understanding that 2018 model year orders are no longer being accepted 
So you may end up getting a 2019 model year Atlas


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

DCC said:


> It’s my understanding that 2018 model year orders are no longer being accepted
> So you may end up getting a 2019 model year Atlas <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


Maybe, but we ordered under the 2018 week 14 spec sheet for the week of 4/5/2018. I was just told the manufacturer of the grill had their location burn down so that’s further retarding production times. If it is a 2019, I’d like to see if there is a new spec sheet so I can maybe change my options!


----------



## threeRs (Apr 24, 2018)

Order placed on 1/9/18, and was told 3 months.

When I heard about the plant closure, I called in March to check status and was told it got pushed back to last week of May. Called yesterday because I'm getting antsy and was told it's now first to second week of June!!!

However, this time they claim it's already been built (although when I asked if a VIN has been generated, I was told "probably," whatever that means) - it apparently needs to get from the Chattanooga plant, be put on a train to Chicago, taken to some large holding site in Chicago, then taken by truck and distributed out to the dealership. All that apparently takes another 6-7 weeks?!?!?! The dealer did tell me that he's putting in a request to expedite it and get it here sooner, but is that even meaningful (like can he actually do anything or is he just trying to get me off his back)?
FYI, I'm in Chicagoland, and the order is for a Fortana Red SEL Premium, Shetland interior, black Mejorada wheel package.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

*Cars are getting built but awaiting grilles*

Saw this today, thought I would pass it along for those of us that may be awaiting our vehicles. Looks like production continues but cars sit idle while they await a front grille.

http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/...tter-vw-despite-atlgrille-problemus-s/469765/


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

my wife stopped by the dealership where we ordered our Atlas. Apparently the ordered is missing! What's a buyer's sheet? Apparently they're being told this has to happen now?:facepalm:


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

tntbrd said:


> my wife stopped by the dealership where we ordered our Atlas. Apparently the ordered is missing! What's a buyer's sheet? Apparently they're being told this has to happen now?:facepalm:



Apparently it was a false alarm, sales manager emailed me while I was on the phone with my wife. He not only found the order, but I now have a Comm number and it's in line to be produced at the factory with an anticipated date of 07/27-08/16. Here's to hoping it holds true since many report having to wait even longer. Order date was 04/10, I just put that in because if someone else is like me and trying to see when the time frame is they know what we have experienced and they don't have to track down post after post to find that information.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

tntbrd said:


> Apparently it was a false alarm, sales manager emailed me while I was on the phone with my wife. He not only found the order, but I now have a Comm number and it's in line to be produced at the factory with an anticipated date of 07/27-08/16. Here's to hoping it holds true since many report having to wait even longer. Order date was 04/10, I just put that in because if someone else is like me and trying to see when the time frame is they know what we have experienced and they don't have to track down post after post to find that information.


Looks like it will be a 2019 model :thumbup:


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

DCC said:


> tntbrd said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently it was a false alarm, sales manager emailed me while I was on the phone with my wife. He not only found the order, but I now have a Comm number and it's in line to be produced at the factory with an anticipated date of 07/27-08/16. Here's to hoping it holds true since many report having to wait even longer. Order date was 04/10, I just put that in because if someone else is like me and trying to see when the time frame is they know what we have experienced and they don't have to track down post after post to find that information.
> ...


At this point I’m not certain it matters. We intentionally ordered later in the game so some of the issues get worked out first. I did the same with my pickup when General Motors totally redesigned the Silverado; waited for the kinks to have time to get worked out then purchased. I would rather have a car I can brag has had very limited mechanical issues than he the “early adopter,” and have the only one in town. That being said, I don’t see where there’s going to be some magical change in how it’s built or what the quality will be beginning on the day they start assigning VIN numbers with a 2019 associated year model. Given there aren’t going to be likely any changes, I think this is especially true. I was in another forum and someone else said they’re hoping there’s gets a 2019 designation. I honestly can’t see why it would matter; still the same electronics, engine, transmission and the like how will it matter? Maybe I’m missing something?


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if an order placed now would be a MY19?

Any news on MY19 order guides?


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

Itgb said:


> Does anyone know if an order placed now would be a MY19?
> 
> Any news on MY19 order guides?




I did a quick search. Only 2019 order guide I found online was for that new Passat or Jetta; whichever one it is. Nothing for an atlas. One would assume though if you ordered now it would be a 2019 given a three to four month lead time.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

*Privacy Covers*

I had read where some Atlas in the US were coming out with Privacy Covers. Since our order is still waiting to be built I contacted my sales guy to see if he could add it as we had wanted that option but it was unavailable previously. He couldn't do it from his computer so he emailed someone at distribution, I got an email today they were able to add the privacy cover on our order. If this was an option you had wanted and you couldn't get before, I would encourage you to try to see if you can get your sales guy to add it to your order, assuming it hasn't been built as of yet.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

tntbrd said:


> I had read where some Atlas in the US were coming out with Privacy Covers. Since our order is still waiting to be built I contacted my sales guy to see if he could add it as we had wanted that option but it was unavailable previously. He couldn't do it from his computer so he emailed someone at distribution, I got an email today they were able to add the privacy cover on our order. If this was an option you had wanted and you couldn't get before, I would encourage you to try to see if you can get your sales guy to add it to your order, assuming it hasn't been built as of yet.



How much was the privacy cover when you added it to your order? BTW I think it is dumb this is not a standard option for the Atlas.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> How much was the privacy cover when you added it to your order? BTW I think it is dumb this is not a standard option for the Atlas.


The order sheet for the week I ordered said it was $200. It is more than the one I have seen on Amazon I believe. I think the cost is $125 if I remember correctly but the MSRP was $200. I hadn't checked his math yet to see what it is, honestly it was the one option we wanted we couldn't get so I don't care. I, like you, believe it to be ridiculous that it's not standard. I think it should definitely be included. But I also believe it to be rediculous that I have to purchase a first aid kit and monster mats if I buy one off the lot when I don't want/need/care for those options, which is why we ordered. I'm glad it was available now though before the production occurred.


----------



## McCamper (Jun 8, 2018)

*Ordered Atlas*

I just ordered my Atlas on 6/6/18 in Kansas City. SE w/Tech and 5000# tow package. I was told it would be ready late July/early August. I put a $1000 deposit down. I'm so excited I can't wait.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

McCamper said:


> I just ordered my Atlas on 6/6/18 in Kansas City. SE w/Tech and 5000# tow package. I was told it would be ready late July/early August. I put a $1000 deposit down. I'm so excited I can't wait.


Good Luck! Check the air pressure in the tires when you receive the car. I noticed the car had a "hard" ride so I checked the air pressure it was at 44 pounds when it should be 35. Setting it at 35 pounds made a big difference in the ride.


I order a SEL Premium in September and was delivered December 7, 2017. I'm enjoying a trouble free vehicle every day.


----------



## johnxkrn (May 30, 2017)

McCamper said:


> I just ordered my Atlas on 6/6/18 in Kansas City. SE w/Tech and 5000# tow package. I was told it would be ready late July/early August. I put a $1000 deposit down. I'm so excited I can't wait.


Can I ask you if they asked you for the deposit before they placed the order?

The dealer I am working with told me that they will submit the order this 6/6/2018 as well but told me they will reach me back regarding $1000 deposit later.. (Atlas SEL Fwd V6 with just monster mat package on White/Black) 

Also my ETA was 3-6 months and extra delays might occur due to the grill problems. bummmerr but I can't wait!!


----------



## Burningmustard1 (Dec 7, 2017)

McCamper said:


> I just ordered my Atlas on 6/6/18 in Kansas City. SE w/Tech and 5000# tow package. I was told it would be ready late July/early August. I put a $1000 deposit down. I'm so excited I can't wait.


May I ask which dealer you went with, and how was the experience. We are in KC, and there doesn't seem to be much on the lots. We are looking for a white SEL R-line, but they seem to be hard to find. May have to order, but didn't think I would get as good a deal that way.


----------



## McCamper (Jun 8, 2018)

Burningmustard1 said:


> May I as which dealer you went with, and how was the experience. We are in KC, and there doesn't seem to be much on the lots. We are looking for a white SEL R-line, but they seem to be hard to find. May have to order, but didn't think I would get as good a deal that way.


Molle VW. They are very straight forward compared with Lees Summit VW or Bud Brown. Molle was the only one that right from the gate said they would order one for me instead of trying over and over again to sell me a car that wasn't exactly what I wanted. Every time I asked Bud Brown or Lees Summit if they would order what we wanted, they just danced around it and wouldn't say whether they could or couldn't order one for me. Molle said they would do $500 above invoice, no less, and they would show me their invoice from the plant. They estimated it would cost right at about 40K.


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

*MY19 Order Dates*

Been doing some digging and uncovered the following dates for MY18 order cutoff and MY19 order start and production.

MY18 Order Stop: 6/1418
MY19 Order Start: 7/5/18
MY19 Production Start: 9/3/18

We'll see if the source proves correct. :thumbup:


----------



## nyca (Apr 15, 2002)

Seems like a long period of time to keep making 2018s, 6/15 to 9/3. They can't have that many sold orders, so that's alot of 2018 dealer stock that is going to build up. Unless the factory is using part of that period for total downtime.

Still no 2019 order guide.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

McCamper said:


> I just ordered my Atlas on 6/6/18 in Kansas City. SE w/Tech and 5000# tow package. I was told it would be ready late July/early August. I put a $1000 deposit down. I'm so excited I can't wait.


Hope you get it that soon. We ordered April 11, just now told it's moving into production on June 8. Not supposed to be here for another six weeks or so which would put us at early August.

We ordered SEL 4motion Rline with Captain's chairs.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

Just posting to try to keep some time frames up for those of us who ordered or are about to order but have no idea what the real-world production wait periods are.

Ordered on April 11

June 8 told moving ahead at factory

June 20 got an email that it was moving into production finally (still need to email sales manager back to see if they have a VIN yet)

ETA late July and Early August at this point which seems to be what others were saying about how they deliver cars; it takes four to six weeks.

Hope this helps someone else that is trying to figure out how long it may take to get one ordered and delivered.

As an aside, the stop sale is not affecting current production and it doesn't seem to have slowed it down from where it was when we ordered (right after the factory had retooled and shut down for those two weeks in late March and early April)


----------



## johnxkrn (May 30, 2017)

tntbrd said:


> Just posting to try to keep some time frames up for those of us who ordered or are about to order but have no idea what the real-world production wait periods are.
> 
> Ordered on April 11
> 
> ...


Can I ask you how long it took for you to receive the commission/confirmation # after you submitted your order?

I was initially working with 1 dealership on placing the order and was told it will take 1-2 weeks to receive the commission/confirmation # after placing the order with the factory.
However, we decided to cancel and ended up placing an order with a different dealership but I have not heard anything for 1.5 weeks (plus they didn't even ask for my deposit yet but did mention it would be $500).


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

johnxkrn said:


> tntbrd said:
> 
> 
> > Just posting to try to keep some time frames up for those of us who ordered or are about to order but have no idea what the real-world production wait periods are.
> ...


Yep it was May 10th. He seems to be a good guy and has gone out of his way to get the privacy cover ordered even though it wasn’t on the order sheet at that time. So I would assume that was when the salesman new.


----------



## PDXKB (Jan 15, 2018)

*Any orders in for 2019?*

We purchased a 2018 SEL 4M Rline but 2 weeks ago some idiot ran a red light and totaled ours. I cannot find the same car anywhere here on the west coast. So i am going to have to order one. They say 4 months, $1k down.

Not sure what kind of price i will get if i order one though.


----------



## penguins1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Has anyone seen an update on the 2019 order guide?? Thanks!


----------



## nyca (Apr 15, 2002)

I still don't see it on the websites I see that post VW order guides. You would think if the order book opens Thursday, it would be out by then?


----------



## nyca (Apr 15, 2002)

Did the 2019 order book open today? Still no 2019 order guide for the Atlas anywhere I can find online.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Tried to order a 2018 2.0T SEL, and one dealer told me today they will not take any new orders for that trim, and they are still not sure about 2019.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

tntbrd said:


> johnxkrn said:
> 
> 
> > tntbrd said:
> ...


Just an update for those tracking order times to production. Got our maroney (sticker and vin) last Thursday, June 28. Got a message yesterday that the car should be at the dealership within seven to ten days. Sales guy said ship times are greatly reduced presently.


----------



## johnxkrn (May 30, 2017)

tntbrd said:


> Just an update for those tracking order times to production. Got our maroney (sticker and vin) last Thursday, June 28. Got a message yesterday that the car should be at the dealership within seven to ten days. Sales guy said ship times are greatly reduced presently.


Congrats! It has been almost a month since I ordered but the salesman still doesn't update me on anything.. still didn't place my deposit, no commission number nothing... I am thinking about cancelling with the current salesman (since I didn't even put anything down, just gave him my address). I am slowly seeing that atlas are getting delivered to the dealerships.

Did you place the deposit after receiving the commission number? just trying to figure out if my salesman really did place the order or not.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

johnxkrn said:


> tntbrd said:
> 
> 
> > Just an update for those tracking order times to production. Got our maroney (sticker and vin) last Thursday, June 28. Got a message yesterday that the car should be at the dealership within seven to ten days. Sales guy said ship times are greatly reduced presently.
> ...


I thought it was the weirdest thing, we ordered from a dealership 2 hours from where we live. The local dealership is a place we have bought five cars from in the past, but I tired of telling them “give me your best deal,” and hearing “all we can do is $500 off msrp,” only to have them tell me they magically could fine more money when I had a better deal out of town; that more than ticked me off. At the dealership we did order from, I never met the guy, did it all via telephone and email, and he refused to have me send him a deposit because, “if we change our mind it’s just a bonus car we can sell.” The local place wanted $500 when we ordered.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

I am getting conflicting information from local dealers. One dealer says you cannot order 2.0T SEL Atlas at all, or any atlas for that matter, because they halted production in anticipation of 2019 model. Two other dealerships claim that you can order them. 

Has anyone ordered an Atlas recently? i.e over the past 1-2 weeks?


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

RotationalAth said:


> I am getting conflicting information from local dealers. One dealer says you cannot order 2.0T SEL Atlas at all, or any atlas for that matter, because they halted production in anticipation of 2019 model. Two other dealerships claim that you can order them.
> 
> Has anyone ordered an Atlas recently? i.e over the past 1-2 weeks?


As of June 28th

2018 Volkswagen Atlas

2.0T S FWD 8-speed Automatic w/ Tiptronic® CA1ANZ $30,750
2.0T SE SOLD ORDERS ONLY FWD 8-speed Automatic w/ Tiptronic® CA1BNZ $33,840
2.0T SE w/ Tech. SOLD ORDERS ONLY FWD 8-speed Automatic w/ Tiptronic® CA1CNZ $35,940
2.0T SEL SOLD ORDERS ONLY FWD 8-speed Automatic w/ Tiptronic® CA1DNZ $39,410

Sold orders only means only order-able for customers not inventory.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> As of June 28th
> 
> 2018 Volkswagen Atlas
> 
> ...



Sorry I am a bit confused. Are you suggesting that VW is still taking orders for this model at this time, or the last that you know you could order was 6/28?


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Ordering a 2.0t SEL has been the most difficult vehicle purchase I have ever gone through. I have no idea why VW is making it so difficult to get a car in 2.0T! I honestly think this car would be a hit if it was more available at dealerships. An atlas with a combined 24mpg, yes please!!!

Some dealerships are saying it is impossible to order, others are saying its possible but create a ton of hurdles to do so. Why can't I just ORDER IT MYSELF lol.... damn VW and the dealerships around Florida clearly don't want my money.


----------



## nyca (Apr 15, 2002)

Still no 2019 order guide, or dealers taking orders for 2019 it seems?


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

Itgb said:


> Been doing some digging and uncovered the following dates for MY18 order cutoff and MY19 order start and production.
> 
> MY18 Order Stop: 6/1418
> MY19 Order Start: 7/5/18
> ...


It's been pushed back.

MY19 Production Start: 10/1//18


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Itgb said:


> It's been pushed back.
> 
> MY19 Production Start: 10/1//18



Do you have an Order start date?


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> Do you have an Order start date?


No update from 7/5/18.


----------



## nyca (Apr 15, 2002)

10/1? I guess I won't be getting mine until next spring then, I don't like to take delivery in the winter months. Oh well.


----------

